# Worried about my penis size



## Hammerstrike (May 29, 2015)

No girl has ever said anything to me, but this is on my mind and I'm not comfortable being naked with anyone, apart from during sex.

I'm really worried about this at the moment, and any genuine opinion would be appreciated 

Is it small? I'm a grower btw.



Spoiler

















Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

are you for real, @Hammerstrike ? seriously ?


----------



## Hammerstrike (May 29, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> are you for real, @Hammerstrike ? seriously ?


 Dead serious bro.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Hammerstrike said:


> Dead serious bro.


 now you are either troll of the century or you have forgotten to take your meds.


----------



## Hammerstrike (May 29, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> now you are either troll of the century or you have forgotten to take your meds.


 How the hell am I trolling? :crazy:

I'm just asking for a sincere opinion. I'd like to know if my penis is really that small or it's just a non issue and I'm worried for no reason.

I know it might seem a stupid question but please put my mind at ease anyhow.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

just measure it erect..... around 6 inches is average aparently


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

The way these threads are going, next will be the evaluation of the tightness of his spincter.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

It's fu**ing tiny that mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> just measure it erect..... around 6 inches is average aparently


 8 inches according to the forum.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> 8 inches according to the forum.


 most confuse cm for inches....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

funkdocta said:


> most confuse cm for inches....


 'It's the Deca I swear.'


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Upload a different picture, can't see it in this one


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Damn I'm only average :whistling:


 I think @Frandeman has you beat......


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Where is it?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Looks like a midgets thumb that pal


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Best.

Thread.

Ever!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Could you post a clearer picture please?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If no woman has ever said anything, why give a fvck?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Better read up on rug munching


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

If you're serious, high 5 admitting this.

"Apparently" a woman's G-Spot is only 3 inches in, so should be ok.

Yours looks smaller than average in my opinion( I've seen a lot dicks) length anyway. Girth can count for a lot though. But make sure you know what your doing with it is the main thing. And as suggested, fingers, tongues and lips go a looooonnnggggg way.

Good luck...


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

if you are that worried try jelqing, you can gain some good size with those techniques.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Yes

Your opinion?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

fu**ing hell


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow.

The mind boggles.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Dont worry, my mates cock resembles a hockey puck and the birds love it. I think he has a 'Chode'. but from a man to a man, dont worry. boy i play rugby with has got a wang that looks like a prawn.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Mods should just delete this sh#te type of threads.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @Yes
> 
> Your opinion?


 He is into more beautiful men. Look at his avi to get an idea of his taste


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Skye666 would this satisfy you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @Skye666 would this satisfy you?


 It says reveal hidden content....iv chosen not to!

But anyway this forum is full of short dick men I wouldn't worry if I was him...and for reference @Omen669 nope it's 5inch not 3 and even then not all women same some have curvature of womb ( also common according to the nurse who does my smear test) but I agree girth is much more appreciated by most women


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

I'm size 9 feet so alright in thst department considering I'm 5"7 .....but Christ I bet I've got the smallest balls on this forum !!! Not that I'm bothered as everyone knows !!!!! That's even before I'm on testosterone !!!!


----------



## Hammerstrike (May 29, 2015)

BUMP

I added a couple of close-ups. Looking for a honest opinion. Thanks


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @Yes
> 
> Your opinion?


 Dont know if he is a troll or not, or if it's even him in those pics.

But I'll answer honestly anyway. It does look small. Doesn't mean that he can't find a loving girlfriend or wife though.

If he doesn't have any luck with girls, then he could always bottom for boys :thumb


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Hammerstrike said:


> BUMP
> 
> I added a couple of close-ups. Looking for a honest opinion. Thanks


 Have you had long term relationships? If so, then surely you must be doing something right, no?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lmao


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> It says reveal hidden content....iv chosen not to!
> 
> But anyway this forum is full of short dick men I wouldn't worry if I was him...and for reference @Omen669 nope it's 5inch not 3 and even then not *all women same some have curvature of womb* ( also common according to the nurse who does my smear test) *but I agree girth is much more appreciated by most women  *


 That's why I said "apparently". I seem to hit it anyway  Probably just luck though............. Maybe that's why some women can only orgasm with clitoral stimulation? As the G-spot isn't being massaged properly or even at all, due to positioning?? @Skye666 ?

Can't beat width apparently........ A lot of women like feel "full" .

Some like it DEEP though, as you might know, so their cervix is being hit :whistling: Horses for courses and all that........


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> That's why I said "apparently". I seem to hit it anyway  Probably just luck though............. Maybe that's why some women can only orgasm with clitoral stimulation? As the G-spot isn't being massaged properly or even at all, due to positioning?? @Skye666 ?
> 
> Can't beat width apparently........ A lot of women like feel "full" .
> 
> Some like it DEEP though, as you might know, so their cervix is being hit :whistling: Horses for courses and all that........


 EXACTLY!! But some men don't get this in debate....and also why some lesbians like the dildo because they don't get off on clitoral stimulation and sometimes visa versa...it's a very simple equation I don't know why lots of men don't get it.

I don't know about 'full' I think more it causes friction on the walls!!!

I also dunno about deep....I'm not keen ...it's painful.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> EXACTLY!! But some men don't get this in debate....and also why some lesbians like the dildo because they don't get off on clitoral stimulation and sometimes visa versa...it's a very simple equation I don't know why lots of men don't get it.
> 
> I don't know about 'full' I think more it causes friction on the walls!!!
> 
> I also dunno about deep....I'm not keen ...it's *painful*.


 Yes I've heard this also. I'll never be hitting the cervix but friction on the walls is definitely being done :whistling:

A man could be banging away for hours, but if a certain woman's clit isn't being stimulated, you will be there forever. Some woman orgasm better through anal, some can just be touched and kissed and they go weak at the knees. Some like it deep from behind, some like being on top. We could be here for days discussing on how to give an orgasm,.......

Same with men though. Some like oral, some can't come with it being sucked. Some like vanilla sex, some like all kinds of crazy. Some men can't even come in certain positions, or some positions make them explode in seconds. Having a woman use a "Rabbit" for instance on herself and starts to cum, then a man enters, I'll bet 9/10 guys orgasm within minutes even secs, as the feeling of her Inside is so intense. Again, not everyone is the same.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Yes I've heard this also. I'll never be hitting the cervix but friction on the walls is definitely being done :whistling:
> 
> A man could be banging away for hours, but if a certain woman's clit isn't being stimulated, you will be there forever. Some woman orgasm better through anal, some can just be touched and kissed and they go weak at the knees. Some like it deep from behind, some like being on top. We could be here for days discussing on how to give an orgasm,.......
> 
> Same with men though. Some like oral, some can't come with it being sucked. Some like vanilla sex, some like all kinds of crazy. Some men can't even come in certain positions, or some positions make them explode in seconds. Having a woman use a "Rabbit" for instance on herself and starts to cum, then a man enters, I'll bet 9/10 guys orgasm within minutes even secs, as the feeling of her Inside is so intense. Again, not everyone is the same.


 By saying it's definitely being done..I'm more inclined to think ur not getting any ....just saying.

And....I don't know what vanilla sex is.

And....I don't get the whole toy thing...never have ...it's boring.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> By saying it's definitely being done..I'm more inclined to think ur not getting any ....just saying.
> 
> And....I don't know what vanilla sex is.
> 
> And....I don't get the whole toy thing...never have ...it's boring.


 Ha ha  It was just a term of phrase, but your right, I'm not get any. Been away from home nearly 2 months. When I do next have sex, I'll give you an update

Vanilla sex is straight forward sex. A woman lies on her back and the man bangs away until his hearts content. No excitement, no spontaneous, no nothing basically. It's not something I'm keen of to be honest.

See, you don't like like toys, but a lot of women have loads and use them before, during and after.

I could have a 10 year relationship, have amazing sex with that woman. That ends for whatever reason, we met up (hypothetically I have to add.. You know what this forum is like) I could do all the things I've done in the last 10 years to you and you could be lying there thinking, this guys knows nothing about sex............

I truly believe you hole heartily have to trust your partner and know them inside and out to have the best sex possible.

But saying that, you can click with somone on the first night and have a great time.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hammerstrike said:


> No girl has ever said anything to me, but this is on my mind and I'm not comfortable being naked with anyone, apart from during sex.
> 
> I'm really worried about this at the moment, and any genuine opinion would be appreciated
> 
> ...


 Can't fault ya bravery mate. More balls than me..... Pun totally intended


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Could have done with a NSFW tag... I'm getting sacked if someone goes through my internet history :lol:


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hammerstrike said:


> No girl has ever said anything to me, but this is on my mind and I'm not comfortable being naked with anyone, apart from during sex.
> 
> I'm really worried about this at the moment, and any genuine opinion would be appreciated
> 
> ...


 they call me needle dick too, don't worry their all PRICKS !!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Ha ha  It was just a term of phrase, but your right, I'm not get any. Been away from home nearly 2 months. When I do next have sex, I'll give you an update
> 
> Vanilla sex is straight forward sex. A woman lies on her back and the man bangs away until his hearts content. No excitement, so spontaneous, no nothing basically. It's not something I'm keen of to be honest.
> 
> ...


 Oh that's ( vanilla) nothing like I thought it was going to be I was way off the mark!!!!

I don't know if it's trust I think u just have to ....fancy them and have chemistry lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh that's ( vanilla) nothing like I thought it was going to be I was way off the mark!!!!
> 
> I don't know if it's trust I think u just have to ....*fancy them and have chemistry lol*


 That's what I meant by someone on the first night of meeting or the first night of having sex. Fancy them, chemistry, lust= a good time.

Vanilla is boring sex. Plain. I'm interested to know what you thought is meant....


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hammerstrike said:


> How the hell am I trolling? :crazy:
> 
> I'm just asking for a sincere opinion. I'd like to know if my penis is really that small or it's just a non issue and I'm worried for no reason.
> 
> I know it might seem a stupid question but please put my mind at ease anyhow.


 Are you with anyone now? How has sex gone in the past?

I'd rather have a smaller dick and be good in bed than have a massive dick and be crap in bed. Size isn't everything. You need to get over that.

Find a woman and get to know her likes and dislikes and try positions that she can "feel you inside her" and not just banging away, actually stimulating her. unless she she enjoyed a good banging of course.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Fukc a doodal doo one big cock complaining about his small cock..

looks like a baby chick trying to emerge from the nest..

you got balls though son lol


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Fukc me @DappaDonDave get the hell In here :confused1:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> Fukc me @DappaDonDave get the hell In here :confused1:


 Thanks Bro, not seen a pic of a mans cock for at least 4/5 mins!

DAFUQ!

@Hammerstrike most certainly a hammercock.

At least I know I'm a bigger clock than one on here...


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

@Hammerstrike I thought u only had one eye... You lying fukcer


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> @Hammerstrike I thought u only had one eye... You lying fukcer


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


>


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> The way these threads are going, next will be the evaluation of the tightness of his spincter.


 He would have to take his head out of his ass first so you can measure !!

Small d1ck SOB.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Hammerstrike


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> @Hammerstrike


 Too deep... Or maybe not @Hammerstrike


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> Too deep... Or maybe not @Hammerstrike


 jeez, you're harsh, you don't beat about the bush...


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> jeez, you're harsh, you don't beat about the bush...


 Nor does he by the looks of it.... Mate he's got to be trolling


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> Nor does he by the looks of it.... Mate he's got to trolling


 Shrimping...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@jjab


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> @jjab


 cockles!!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Hammerstrike said:


> BUMP
> 
> I added a couple of close-ups. Looking for a honest opinion. Thanks


 It looks like a penis mate, just a lot smaller. More of a weenis.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> jeez, you're harsh, you don't beat about the bush...


 Remember not to mock a fellow human being mate, or else the self-righteous will have to come in and pick up the pieces!


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Hammerstrike said:


> How the hell am I trolling? :crazy:
> 
> I'm just asking for a sincere opinion. I'd like to know if my penis is really that small or it's just a non issue and I'm worried for no reason.
> 
> I know it might seem a stupid question but please put my mind at ease anyhow.


 Ok, IMO - i would let you gay bang me, because it wouldnt be gay as it wouldnt go in far enough ;-)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Hammerstrike, are you still worried about your teenie weenie?


----------



## Ag91 (Jul 3, 2016)

It is small & it probably won't do much using that alone. Learn to use your mouth & hands. Failing that turn out the lights & buy a dildo.

good luck!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

When it's soft it's only used for pissing out of so what's it matter? Besides, there's nothing you can do about it so stop worrying.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> Ok, IMO - i would let you gay bang me, because it wouldnt be gay as it wouldnt go in far enough ;-)


 How far would it have to go in, before it was gay?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> How far would it have to go in, before it was gay?


 Good question.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

latblaster said:


> How far would it have to go in, before it was gay?


 More than you would need to worry about, relax and hump away son shine


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I think you should not worry @Hammerstrike. Just make sure you have other party tricks like fingers and tongue (ehm this should be a given for any male). I have had both sides of the spectrum when it comes down to smaller size one guy was utterly useless and selfish(tossed him out pretty fast) while the other knew how to use it. I really think this is important because you can have a massive canon and still not know how to use it.

Girth over length any day...just saying. That if I had to pick


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> I think you should not worry @Hammerstrike. Just make sure you have other party tricks like fingers and tongue (ehm this should be a given for any male). I have had both sides of the spectrum when it comes down to smaller size one guy was utterly useless and selfish(tossed him out pretty fast) while the other knew how to use it. I really think this is important because you can have a massive canon and still not know how to use it.
> 
> *Girth over length any day...just saying. That if I had to pick*


 If he has a thin cock too I think you have just ruined his self esteem for life there............ lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> How far would it have to go in, before it was gay?


 As deep as you like, it's only gay if you push back............


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes said:


> Good question.


 Stick it in and I'll tell you when i feel the gay then whip out the tape measure


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Stick it in and I'll tell you when i feel the gay then whip out the tape measure


 :lol:


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

hang on. is that soft? I'm quite large lengthwise but my flaccid size is pitiful..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Why the f**k is thread even still going?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I think @Frandeman has you beat......


 But mine really is 8 inches :clap:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> But mine really is 8 centimetres :clap:


 I'm still jealous


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> I'm still jealous


 How big is your strap-on then ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> But mine really is 8 inches [IMG alt=":clap:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_clap.gif&key=d24c2f971c7804a1a207343a4d915f5932f20274fbe4b53a3355e18db2d8da76[/IMG]


 7.9 mate....... I'm the one that measured it. No bullshit here please.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> 7.9 mate....... I'm the one that measured it. No bullshit here please.


 Close enough then

But always wanted a bigger one as i like to give pain :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

fu**ing hilarious! You have what you have use it to best of your ability. Most women do not want a big penis it hurts them. Or at least they say that to spare our feelings lol. Seriously the average uk man is below 6 inch erect so you've nothing worry about. Do you pleasure the women you liase with? Motion in the ocean and all of that crap. Good luck with any therapy you chose to undertake


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> fu**ing hilarious! You have what you have use it to best of your ability. Most women do not want a big penis it hurts them. Or at least they say that to spare our feelings lol. Seriously the average uk man is below 6 inch erect so you've nothing worry about. Do you pleasure the women you liase with? Motion in the ocean and all of that crap. Good luck with any therapy you chose to undertake


 SMALL PENIS ALERT!!!!!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> SMALL PENIS ALERT!!!!!


 Can confirm


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> SMALL PENIS ALERT!!!!!


 Big hammer to knock it in with though


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Big hammer to knock it in with though


 Hit the nail on the head.......


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Stop worrying about your dick size. Your dick won't get bigger so there is nothing to do but stop being a bitch and be comfortable with what you're packing.


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

just tell her its better for anal


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Woah!! Careful mate, you'll have someone's eye out with that thing!!

I'm truly wasted on you lot.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> If your worried make sure you have a back up game like be good with your hands and tongue pal


 I've lived by this rule since i was 15, Nath!


----------



## Testjuice (Mar 5, 2017)

Buy a bathmate.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just had a cold shower?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

2ml of tren in your bell end twice a week will see it grow :thumb


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Hey bro do you even jelq?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I'm also worried about mine as it's [email protected]@kin massive!

Would easily choke a donkey.


----------



## Robert S (Sep 5, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> now you are either troll of the century or you have forgotten to take your meds.


 Lol so true!!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

@Cronusone for you here fella :lol:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

@js77 told me its bigger than yours @Simon90


----------

